# Sacramento American River Trail?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'm going to be in Sacramento today, staying downtown, and want to ride the American River Trail. I found a map ( http://www.saccycle.com/bikewaymaps/map6.htm ), but it's not very explanatory. Can someone tell me the best way to get to the trail from downtown, like near the Capitol, and ride east toward Folsom? Is the trail continuous, and paved, all the way, or does it break up to cross roads, etc? It it too busy with roller bladers and strollers? 

Last time I was there when I rode I went from downtown to the airport and back, along the river, but roads all the way. It was a good workout, but I'm looking for something different.

Hooking up for a group ride probably won't work, as my schedule is not nailed down, plus I'll be on a fixed gear. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

DougSloan said:


> I'm going to be in Sacramento today, staying downtown, and want to ride the American River Trail. I found a map ( http://www.saccycle.com/bikewaymaps/map6.htm ), but it's not very explanatory. Can someone tell me the best way to get to the trail from downtown, like near the Capitol, and ride east toward Folsom? Is the trail continuous, and paved, all the way, or does it break up to cross roads, etc? It it too busy with roller bladers and strollers?
> 
> Last time I was there when I rode I went from downtown to the airport and back, along the river, but roads all the way. It was a good workout, but I'm looking for something different.
> 
> ...


You can head to Old Sacramento and head north to Discovery Park, which is where the trail starts. Most of the trail is uninterrupted, but there are a lot of pedestrians and a posted speed limit of 15 mph. I haven't ridden it much so can't tell you more than that.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*did it*



Rushfan said:


> You can head to Old Sacramento and head north to Discovery Park, which is where the trail starts. Most of the trail is uninterrupted, but there are a lot of pedestrians and a posted speed limit of 15 mph. I haven't ridden it much so can't tell you more than that.


Parked in Old Sac, the rode out about 20 miles (Sunrise) and back. Wow, what a trail. This isn't just a trail, it's like an interstate highway system for bikes. About jarred myself to pieces riding a few blocks on the bricks in Old Sac, but after that, it was smooth sailing. I could not believe how nice these trails were. Not many people within few miles of downtown, mostly homeless guys with bikes or commuters, but then out near the residential areas it was pretty packed. Everything between what appeared to be first timers to road racing pacelines, despite the latter being prohibited. Averaged about 18 mph, despite the 15 mph speed limit, but that still seemed pretty reasonable to me, just slowing if there were lots of people around. Only a few roller bladers, and what's with taking up a swath of pavement 10 feet wide for one skater? Geez, between their arms and legs flailing all about, they are a major pain in the butt. Signs said "skate skinny," but I don't think these people know how. 

Anyway, fantastic trail system. It was wonderful to ride in an urban area and never have to worry about cars.


----------



## LactateIntolerant (Jan 13, 2003)

*If you get a chance...*

Next time keep going. The trail goes for another 11 miles or so and IMHO is much nicer than the lower section. The next 3 miles are probably the most congested, but beyond that it opens up considerably. When you hit the fish hatchery, take the high fork and it's about 8 miles to the end. The low fork goes about 5 miles on the opposite side of Lake Natomas and can reconnect via a short stint on surface streets.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Late to post as usual*

Definitely ride all the way to Folsom next time. Prettiest part of the trail in my opinion is the stretch from Sunrise up to Old Folsom. If you continue up the trail past Folsom you get some great views of the canyon coming from under Folsom Dam and Folsom Prison is visible if you are into Johnny Cash songs. The trail then goes up onto the top of the dam for a great view of Sac and the surrounding countryside. I actually live in Carson City (about 15 minutes from Tahoe) but drive down to the American River Trail on a regular basis during the winter to escape the cold and dirty roads up here. One of the best things to do in my opinion is to start at Folsom Dam and then ride down the river (yeah, I know, uphill is crappy on the way back but normally the wind is behind you) to just past Howe Avenue. Next to the Performance Bike Store on Howe is a cool Bakery called Panera (chainstore, but very good) that has lots of cool stuff to eat. It's perfect to refuel for the ride back up the trail. Then when you get back to the car the dam is great to pop open a bottle of wine or a bottle of beer, enjoy the sunset if you timed it right, and then drive into Old Folsom for dinner. Perfect end to a great day normally. 

Also, I agree with the roller bladers. Like trying to pass an out of control hysterical turkey on wheels. Yikes. When I ride I expect to have a lot of slow downs with all the little kids, folks meandering on hybrids, and walkers but the roller bladers add some challenge to avoid getting nailed by a flying elbow guard.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*limited*




Ridgetop said:


> Definitely ride all the way to Folsom next time. Prettiest part of the trail in my opinion is the stretch from Sunrise up to Old Folsom. If you continue up the trail past Folsom you get some great views of the canyon coming from under Folsom Dam and Folsom Prison is visible if you are into Johnny Cash songs. The trail then goes up onto the top of the dam for a great view of Sac and the surrounding countryside. I actually live in Carson City (about 15 minutes from Tahoe) but drive down to the American River Trail on a regular basis during the winter to escape the cold and dirty roads up here. One of the best things to do in my opinion is to start at Folsom Dam and then ride down the river (yeah, I know, uphill is crappy on the way back but normally the wind is behind you) to just past Howe Avenue. Next to the Performance Bike Store on Howe is a cool Bakery called Panera (chainstore, but very good) that has lots of cool stuff to eat. It's perfect to refuel for the ride back up the trail. Then when you get back to the car the dam is great to pop open a bottle of wine or a bottle of beer, enjoy the sunset if you timed it right, and then drive into Old Folsom for dinner. Perfect end to a great day normally.
> 
> Also, I agree with the roller bladers. Like trying to pass an out of control hysterical turkey on wheels. Yikes. When I ride I expect to have a lot of slow downs with all the little kids, folks meandering on hybrids, and walkers but the roller bladers add some challenge to avoid getting nailed by a flying elbow guard.


Thanks. I'm sort of limited, as I do this only when I'm in town for depositions, staying downtown, with a limited amount of time. Getting a 64 mile workout in after work would be difficult. I'll certainly give it a try sometime, though.

How's the trail to ride after dark? Need a lot of light? Any boogeymen out there? Is it even open after dark?


----------



## babypoodle (Apr 25, 2005)

*Ride with a buddy at night*



DougSloan said:


> Thanks. I'm sort of limited, as I do this only when I'm in town for depositions, staying downtown, with a limited amount of time. Getting a 64 mile workout in after work would be difficult. I'll certainly give it a try sometime, though.
> 
> How's the trail to ride after dark? Need a lot of light? Any boogeymen out there? Is it even open after dark?


After 7:45 pm at this time of year, always ride with a buddy and a lighting system as it's very dark and there are boogeymen out there. I live nearby and ride the trail often - with a buddy in the evenings.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Some areas a little iffy*

"How's the trail to ride after dark? Need a lot of light? Any boogeymen out there? Is it even open after dark?"

I wouldn't ride the area below Howe Avenue at night. I did it once, that was enough. I didn't have any real problems but had some people really look me over good. Actually had the most problems just outside of Old Sacramento where I had to get off the bike cuz a group of young men blocked my path. They didn't actually do anything and think they were just having fun messing with me mentally, but kind of unnerving when six or so dudes are standing around you asking a bunch of dumb questions just to see how you're going to react. I've never felt unsafe riding the Sunrise to Folsom Dam area though. Pretty affluent neighborhoods overall so not to bad. Being only a fifteen minute drive up highway 50 to the parking lot I would highly recommend starting somewhere up there at night. Only problem is late evening suicidal deer that jump in front of you. Boy, if you want your heart to jump out of your chest have one of those jump out of the shadows in front of you. Anyway, I didn't notice when I was down last week if the signs near Exposition are still up that warn females not be alone in that section. Don't know how that pertains to us male riders, but I guess they had some real problems some years ago in that stretch. If you are buddied up or with a group you should be all right I think.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Another option is to head out the Garden Highway along the Sacramento River. There's group rides that head out that way from City Bicycle Works, might be worth checking out next time in town. Or they might be able to suggest some rides.

http://citybicycleworks.com/site/map.cfm?ID=2


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Doug, there's group rides monday, tues, thursday from downtown.

Monday:

40 mile airport loop, A and B rides, B group still meets up and re-groups at half way point.

Starts across from the natomas raquet club at 5:30, across from Discovery Park (come out of the park on the north side and go straight, can't miss it.

Tuesday:

6:00 at McClatchy HS, across from the Bicycle Business.

SUPER fast ride called the River Ride. Often can see Chris Horner out there setting tempo at 50k/hour.

Thursday:

5:30 at guy west bridge (on bike trail near sac state)

Fast group that goes out around the airport, will end at the city limits sign and you can roll back downtown (5 km) from there.


----------



## SmellMyGas (Sep 30, 2004)

*am or pm?*

Are the times you are referencing below AM or PM? Thanks.




Jed Peters said:


> Doug, there's group rides monday, tues, thursday from downtown.
> 
> Monday:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

ICanTearYourLegsOff said:


> Are the times you are referencing below AM or PM? Thanks.


PM for all.


----------

